
Make Your Own iPhone/Android Apps With New App Generator - MicahWedemeyer
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/make_your_own_iphone_android_apps_with_new_generator.php
======
ram1024
if you have watched Zeitgeist you know exactly why they're investing more of
"our money" into losers and a losing game.

if you haven't then i didn't say anything, i love capitalism, and don't send
the black helicopters please.

~~~
ram1024
hmm this comment seems to be linked to the wrong thing now.

interesting, BUT IT'S WRONG

